# Birth Certificate Translation Needed in Karachi, Pakistan



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

I need to visit Australia for a short business visit and in order to apply for the visa I need to provided my birth certificate. Since it is in Urdu, I need to get it translated into English from a relevant govt. body. What is the relevant authority/approved translator from whom I can get the documented translated in Karachi. Any help on this will be much appreciated.

Many thanks in advance,

- Karachiite.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

hi Lahori,

Well i believe if you have copy of your birth certificate you may get it translate it into English. Secondly now as NADRA is also transferring all birth certificate record, so by contacting to locate council (i.e. union council etc) of your area, they will provide (on a you Birth certificate in both languages (i.e. English & Urud) on the same page.


Regards

Arshad


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

shaharshad said:


> hi Lahori,
> 
> Well i believe if you have copy of your birth certificate you may get it translate it into English. Secondly now as NADRA is also transferring all birth certificate record, so by contacting to locate council (i.e. union council etc) of your area, they will provide (on a you Birth certificate in both languages (i.e. English & Urud) on the same page.
> 
> ...


Dear Arshad,

Thanks for your prompt response. Nadra only issues Child Registration Certificates for people who are CURRENTLY under 18 years old. These are a replacement for the old 'Bay - Form' (Form -B). Similarly it provides a 'Family Registration Certificate' also. But there is no replacement for Birth Certificate. If you go over to the Ministry of Foreign Affairs website at:

Three Ws DOT mofa DOT gov DOT pk Forward Slash Pages Forward Slash Attestation_Documents DOT htm

it says:

------------------------------------
22.

Translation in different languages of all above mentioned documents


English = Rs. 25

Arabic = Rs.50

Other languages = Rs. 60


Attested by Govt. approved Translators. 

------------------------------------

If you peruse the column headings, it will become clear that in order to get a translation attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs, the translation MUST first be attested by government approved translators. Now the question arises, who are these government approved translators???


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

Dear Lahori,

Arshad is very right about the birth certificate from union council. They do issue a computerized birth certificate from NADRA which is in both language (Urdu and English) and does not need any translation. A person of any age can get that birth certificate if he/she shows them the old record of birth like old birth certificate from hospital or municipality. CRC and FRC are different documents and issued separately from NADRA office.

I cannot say what is the condition now because local government system has been abolished now but still there must be some mechanism.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Dear,

I believe if you go to local district courts area you will get many oath Commissioners, I believe they will attest the document and subsequently you may attest it from ministry of foreign affairs. 

Secondly, NADRA now also registering and issuing birth certificate to elders, because couple of months i went through the same process. In-fact i didn't have my Birth certificate at all, because in our system birth certificate isn't as such important. 
Anyhow i went to local union council of my area, they searched and found my name was present there, then they took the information to the NADRA local office of that area, NADRA guys put those information in one of their database and issued a certificate to union council and subsequently union council issued it to me. 

This is the whole process, upto you which way you adopt, i personally believe first one is relatively easy. 

Regards,

Arshad


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Dear Arshad and Born2learn,

MANY thanks for all your help. I just acquired new information about birth certificates. Although I won't follow that path for now, but I will DEFINITELY get the new birth certificate from NADRA because I can see how useful that will be. Many, many thanks again for all your help...


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

*Help me plzz*



lahorimunda said:


> Dear Arshad and Born2learn,
> 
> MANY thanks for all your help. I just acquired new information about birth certificates. Although I won't follow that path for now, but I will DEFINITELY get the new birth certificate from NADRA because I can see how useful that will be. Many, many thanks again for all your help...


Hey Lahori Munda,
i have the same issue , i dnt have my birth certificate with me but now i have to send my documents to my husband he is in Australlia & he need my birth certificate as well. Now tell me plz if NADRA's birth certificate is valid or not ?. plzzzz help me.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

lahorimunda said:


> Dear Arshad and Born2learn,
> 
> MANY thanks for all your help. I just acquired new information about birth certificates. Although I won't follow that path for now, but I will DEFINITELY get the new birth certificate from NADRA because I can see how useful that will be. Many, many thanks again for all your help...


Sorry i am disturbing you people, i have no idea how to get translated version but i cant stop laughing by your unique user name , very nice and unique user name, any story behind it? you live in Karachi then y "lahori munda"?


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

Moon165 said:


> Hey Lahori Munda,
> i have the same issue , i dnt have my birth certificate with me but now i have to send my documents to my husband he is in Australlia & he need my birth certificate as well. Now tell me plz if NADRA's birth certificate is valid or not ?. plzzzz help me.



Please reply me soon as i m really worried regarding this.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Moon165 said:


> Hey Lahori Munda,
> i have the same issue , i dnt have my birth certificate with me but now i have to send my documents to my husband he is in Australlia & he need my birth certificate as well. Now tell me plz if NADRA's birth certificate is valid or not ?. plzzzz help me.


FRC ( Family Registration Certificate) will work for you, basically immigration authorities ( i don't know what is your case) ask for proof of birth and FRC works for that. If you really need Birth Certificate you can contact Union Council of your area.


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> Sorry i am disturbing you people, i have no idea how to get translated version but i cant stop laughing by your unique user name , very nice and unique user name, any story behind it? you live in Karachi then y "lahori munda"?



Shafqat... i dnt want to ranslate anything.. i just wanted to know if i dnt have my birth certificate then can i go for NADRA's birth certificate or not?.. i just wanted to know if its valid in Australlia or not?. .. please help me as i dnt have any birth certificate with me. i have to forward my certificate to my husband he is in australlia as he will apply for me. 

Please helpppppppppppppppp .


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

what will they do?... my husband is in australlia.. & we just got married.. now he want to apply for me as his wife & for this he need my nikkah naama , birth certificate & my passport... but i dnt have my birth certificate & somebody asked me to get it done from NADRA but m not sure if its authentic or not?.. if it will be acceptable in australlia or not?... i just read Lahir's posts so i asked him if he & anyone can help me.


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

what union council will do? ... & where will be union council in karachi?.


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

plz plzz tell me how NADRA birth certificate is useful for you?.. Can you please helpppppppp.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Moon165 said:


> what union council will do? ... & where will be union council in karachi?.


For immigration purpose they ask for proof of birth and FRC is for that, i have bit similar case, me and my wife both don't have birth certificate and i will go for FRC and it will be stamped by NADRA so it is accepted everywhere, you have to attest ur docs from Notary officer before sending, if AUS authorities fail to accept your docs they will not reject your case they will ask for alternative documents.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Moon165 said:


> what union council will do? ... & where will be union council in karachi?.


Union Council issues birth certificates.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

NADRA birth certificate is definitely useful for you as NADRA is the Government authority and the document issues by them is authentic and acceptable. But they do not issue the birth certificate directly. Union council used to issue birth certificates on behalf of NADRA but I am not sure what is the procedure these days because the local government system has been demolished. You should try to contact the union council of your area (where you were born) for further information.


----------



## born2learn (Sep 28, 2009)

They do not issue FRC easily but its easy to get NADRA birth certificate from union council.


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

.. m just really worried ... if i get the birth cerificate from NADRA then is this enough to show in australlia?....


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

m just worried if its valid or not... if it will be acceptable in asutrallia or not.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

Moon165 said:


> m just worried if its valid or not... if it will be acceptable in asutrallia or not.


NADRA is a government organization, it is not created by 2 or 3 people, its validity is everywhere.

So please get your documents and send them.


----------



## Moon165 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok means birth certificate from NADRA will be acceptable, though i knw that NADRA is a goverment firm but still i m confused as i dnt wnt aussies to reject my NADRA birth certificate. 

Please remm. me in ur duas.. Please.


----------



## Pak_Lawyer (Apr 3, 2010)

Moon165 said:


> Hey Lahori Munda,
> i have the same issue , i dnt have my birth certificate with me but now i have to send my documents to my husband he is in Australlia & he need my birth certificate as well. Now tell me plz if NADRA's birth certificate is valid or not ?. plzzzz help me.


I can obtain birth certificate for you. You can contact me.

Ch. Ejaz Ashraf Lawyer

delete phone number

please use PM function for exchange of personal information


----------



## lahorimunda (Mar 9, 2010)

Moon165 said:


> Ok means birth certificate from NADRA will be acceptable, though i knw that NADRA is a goverment firm but still i m confused as i dnt wnt aussies to reject my NADRA birth certificate.
> 
> Please remm. me in ur duas.. Please.


Dear Moon. So, so, so, so sorry for not replying sooner. I didn't check my email account and didn't visit the site for quite some time. I hope you will forgive me. Basically, if you are unsure about any document, you can contact the australian high commission at the email address they have provided on their website. If you are applying in Pakistan, then the website is:

Visas and migration - Australian High Commission

which provides the following email address:

[email protected]

If you are applying in Australia, then ask your husband to contact the relevant Australian authorities in Australia. The contact information should be present on their website.


----------

